

Drone Maker to Prevent Some Device Flights Over D.C - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/drone-maker-to-disable-some-d-c-drone-flights-after-white-house-crash-1422451954

======
silveira
I don't like the idea. Devices should inform users about possible violations,
but ultimately the decision should be upon the user. This is probably more
about the drone maker showing a good behavior to regulatory agencies and
government than a good technical solution. Now a GPS spoofing attack can take
down this drone.

------
uptown
non-subscriber link:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Drone+Maker+to+Prevent+Some+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Drone+Maker+to+Prevent+Some+Device+Flights+Over+D.C).

